# Morels in Butler County, PA



## karen420 (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm new to morel hunting. I think I've been looking in all the right places, but was wondering if I'm too early. Has anyone found morels in Butler County, PA? Thanks for your quick response.


----------



## mushroom tom (May 5, 2013)

found 14 last week, concentrate on north and east facing hills, avoid areas with a ridiculous amount of ground pine and broad leaf ferns. I've never had any luck anywhere close to any sort of pine trees. Sometimes they have a mind of their own and grow wherever.


----------

